# Has any one tried this wine?



## xxplod (Jun 22, 2010)

Rizzi Barbaresco Pajore 2007 i find it Rich in the mouth, amply-fruited with fresh green herb tones and bright, crisp, slightly-astringent tannins


----------



## Stemar (Jul 30, 2010)

I want to try it.Can you tell me where I can buy this fine wine.


----------



## xxplod (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.wineexpress.com/shopping...64D94475-5FFD-42D6-B0AF-69320CE408E3&AfID=GGL ----------------try here.


----------

